# Times article re single embryo transfer/twin births



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

This is in the Times on-line today.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article1610453.ece

/links


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

So it would appear from this article that the public consultation is pretty much a waste of time as they seem to have made their minds up already. What a shock! Once again the HFEA failing to have any empathy with the patients they're supposed to serve.
What this article (and I assume the HFEA) don't address is that it's not just a question of financially being able to try again and again, it's the emotional and physical drain this process takes on your body that you might not want to have to try again and again. And for a change the HFEA threaten to punish the successful clinics rather than making the less successful ones better! Who exactly are the HFEA trying to please??
Also why is everyone referring to elective SET when it appears to be anything but elective!!


----------

